# HOWTO: Ghost in the Shell - Part 2



## vermaden (Jul 8, 2018)

I would like to share HOWTO in [FONT=Courier New]Ghost in the Shell[/FONT] series about efficient working in the UNIX shell environment.

*Ghost in the Shell - Part 2*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/07/08/ghost-in-the-shell-part-2/


----------

